# My new trani van!



## Deleted member 13859 (Jun 23, 2013)

Here is my lovely long wheel base, high top trani van! 
I am a very proud owner
Trani Photos by bobjames | Photobucket

Cheers! 
Tranivanman


----------



## n brown (Jun 23, 2013)

very smart !well fitted too


----------



## mark61 (Jun 23, 2013)

Nice one. Great conversion


----------



## lotusanne (Jun 23, 2013)

Ooo looks fantastic traniman, no wonder you are proud owner!  Can you sleep anyone in the front? Cant quite see from piccies   Ooops sorry meant tranivan man!!


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jun 23, 2013)

Looks great, nice job.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 23, 2013)

lotusanne said:


> Ooo looks fantastic traniman, no wonder you are proud owner!  Can you sleep anyone in the front? Cant quite see from piccies   Ooops sorry meant tranivan man!!



Nice van, sir 

You be careful with those slip-of-the-tongues young Miss Annie!  :lol-053:


----------



## ellisboy (Jun 23, 2013)

Loverly van chap !


----------



## Deleted member 13859 (Jun 23, 2013)

lotusanne said:


> Ooo looks fantastic traniman, no wonder you are proud owner!  Can you sleep anyone in the front? Cant quite see from piccies   Ooops sorry meant tranivan man!!



hi lotusanne
its a three seater van, driver passenger and one belted seat behind and it has a permanent bouble bed at the rear and the third seat makes up the third bed, both front seats swivel and it has an electric toilet for nighttime use that slides in under the cooker/sink area,   loads of storage space in the rear under the bed, it has a gas barbarque connection on the outside of the van, onboard fresh water tank ect. its got everything we need without have stuff we dont need, like a full sized oven, why do people want one of those? who cooks full diners when away?  ok its hasnt got a shower but as we maily use c&c site we dont need one.

had problems to start with the starter motor and the fuel pump, ouch!! very expensive but now its all sorted and we have used it a few w/ends and a week in Norfolk/Suffolk and down to Chichester were very happy with it,  July were off up to Scotland possibly to Lewis/Uist as we like it on the Islands.

Happy wilding everyone.

tranivanman:wave:


----------



## lotusanne (Jun 23, 2013)

Great layout, so you still have living area without having to dismantle it to make bed... looks really really nice, sure you will have hours/days/weeks/years of fun in it


----------



## frontslide (Jun 24, 2013)

lotusanne said:


> Great layout, so you still have living area without having to dismantle it to make bed... looks really really nice, sure you will have hours/days/weeks/years of fun in it



Really well designed is that


----------



## grumpyengraver (Jun 24, 2013)

Looks great, hope you have many a good time in her. Did you do the upholstery?

Grumpyengraver

Tony:camper::camper:


----------



## grumpyengraver (Jun 24, 2013)

Looks great, hope you have many a good time in her. Did you do the upholstery?

Grumpyengraver

Tony:camper::camper:[/QUOTE]


----------



## Deleted member 13859 (Jun 24, 2013)

grumpyengraver said:


> Looks great, hope you have many a good time in her. Did you do the upholstery?
> 
> Grumpyengraver
> 
> Tony:camper::camper:


[/QUOTE]

hi im sorry but i cannot claim to have done any of this mod, we bought it recently, it was a professional conversion done by Horizons Unlimited Motor Caravan manufacture of Tamworth in Staffordshire in 2009 to the previous owners requirements, which I think is superb, it has everythink we need and nothing we dont.

It is also a very easy to use size, I already have one tranivan which I made into a rough and ready camper and it has served us well so we're hoping this new one will do the same, i find the big motorhomes to much for our type of use, counrty lanes and such like.

tranivanman


----------



## lotusanne (Jun 24, 2013)

hi im sorry but i cannot claim to have done any of this mod, we bought it recently, it was a professional conversion done by Horizons Unlimited Motor Caravan manufacture of Tamworth in Staffordshire in 2009 to the previous owners requirements, which I think is superb, it has everythink we need and nothing we dont.

It is also a very easy to use size, I already have one tranivan which I made into a rough and ready camper and it has served us well so we're hoping this new one will do the same, i find the big motorhomes to much for our type of use, counrty lanes and such like.

tranivanman[/QUOTE]

Oh lucky you, didn't realise it was a Horizons van!!  I specifically went to the NEC show last year to see their vans, I was looking at a Caverner i think it was which was SWB, which I really liked, but I think I prefer your layout for the extra space.  Not that I can afford anything yet, just planning and dreaming! Can your bed at the back be a dinette too?


----------

